# Bonding Question



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

My company has been retained to install three of these waterfalls for a commercial business. They will be installed on a cement pad outside of said business. They require one branch circuit to feed the electrical requirements. Does the cement pad need to be bonded to the branch circuit?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm thinking UL listed assembly


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I'm thinking UL listed assembly


Me too. 

Are they cord & plug connected, or hard wired?


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

UL Listed and cord & plug connected.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nah, it's a fountain. only part I of 680 applies (and the section itself on fountains), but the equipotential part doesn't apply. it references 422 though.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> My company has been retained to install three of these waterfalls for a commercial business. They will be installed on a cement pad outside of said business. They require one branch circuit to feed the electrical requirements. Does the cement pad need to be bonded to the branch circuit?


If the unit has metallic components it must be bonded...EGC. If someone is concerned about lightning then a rod could be driven.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

These units are totally enclosed like a vending machine-- no equipotential bonding is necessary-- you can't swim in it.


----------

